# Bread Machine Caramel Apple and Pecan Bread....LF + EXc



## Filus59602 (Oct 21, 2002)

Bread Machine Caramel Apple and Pecan Bread
WW Pts: 4

Makes 1 loaf (1 1/2 pounds), 12 slices

1 cup water 
2 tablespoons butter or margarine, softened 
3 cups Gold Medal Better for Bread bread flour 
1/4 cup packed brown sugar 
3/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1 teaspoon salt 
2 teaspoons bread machine or quick active dry yeast 
1/2 cup chopped unpeeled apple 
1/3 cup coarsely chopped pecans, toasted 

1. Measure carefully, placing all ingredients except apple and pecans
in bread machine pan in the order recommended by the manufacturer. Add
apple and pecans at the Raisin/Nut signal or 5 to 10 minutes before last
kneading cycle ends. 

2. Select Sweet or Basic/White cycle. Use Light crust color. Do not use
delay cycle. Remove baked bread from pan, and cool on wire rack. 

1 slice: Calories 185; Fat 5g; Cholesterol 5mg; Sodium 210mg;
Carbohydrate 32g; Fiber 1g; Protein 4g ++++  Diet Exchanges: 1 Starch; 1 Fruit; 1/2 Fat


----------

